# Would like to Make Connections in Ozarks, MO



## Zamis3 (Nov 16, 2008)

Near Phelps County. The plan is to move in later this year, around December. Since I will have no vehicle and no phone I'd like to start to make homesteading connections to purchase a couple of dairy goats, young hens and maybe a good horse. And also to barter veggies or milk or eggs or whatever. Ideas on bartering as a way of life are very welcome. Please reply here or send pm. Many thanks.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

You might want to check in over at the Goat Forum here. Lots of folks in the Ozarks, maybe even someone over there near Fort Wood.

If you're on FB, I can hook you up with an Ozark Goat Group there, too. (Have to do it through my hubs, though, b/c I deleted my FB account.)


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I am close to Ft. Wood.

Pony, I didn't know about that goat group on fb. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

CJBegins said:


> I am close to Ft. Wood.
> 
> Pony, I didn't know about that goat group on fb. Thanks for mentioning it.


There are a few, and the one I'm thinking of is private, but if you shoot me a pm with your email addy/name, I'll have Nick add you.  It's a great bunch of Crazy Goat Folk, spread all over the 'Zarks. Really helpful, really friendly.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Howdy and thanks for the info. I'm the o.p. after having remembered my screen name from here long ago. Will be traveling to see some land in Arkansas and also in Missouri later this week. Still not sure where I will be purchasing but looks more n more like Missouri.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Tango! I remember you!!! 

MO rocks.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey  yeah it has been a very long time since I was on here. Internet hasn't been much a part of life in the past 5 years or so. Pretty soon I won't have electric again  this week i'm in Tennessee. Put an offer on land here and waiting for the acceptance or refusal. Might get to Missouri tomorrow and might not, lol.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Sent you a PM, Tango.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tango, which part of TN, Ease Middle or West section? 

It would be wonderful if you're within a not too far driving distance when you settle.


----------



## shellbug (Jul 3, 2005)

Tango, you might look real close around Donipha, MO. I moved from there a couple of years ago. Good ground, national forest all around and the Current River and others for great fishing.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I purchased land in Tennessee, south mid TN at the McNairy / Hardin county border. I can't remember where you are AngieM2. So no Missouri for me for now. Maybe later if this area doesn't work out. It is only 10.3 acres and it is not so secluded as I had thought of getting but it is a good investment and it may work out. We'll see. Thank you everyone for your help and kind thoughts.


----------

